# Finally got Marmot clipped



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

This is Enchanted Hill Marmot, our second buck. He's still young (just over one year-old), but we think he's an awfully pretty boy. We bought him for a couple of reasons. He's got great milkers in his lines. He's got a really nice, wide escutcheon. He's smaller than most of the does we have, and we wanted to bring down the height of our herd (we have one doe who's just over 22"). And he's a gorgeous coloring. 
He's a stinker, though, and the first son we have out of him will be named Houdini. Marmot is an escape artist. He started getting out this winter, when the unbelieveable snows we had grounded out the electric fencing. Since then, we have tried five-strand tape, six-strand tape, five-strand wire, six-strand wire, chicken wire, hog panels, and cattle panels. He has gotten out of them all. He would stand next to the white, plastic T-posts and paw at the clips until they broke off and he could slide between the wires. So, we changed to metal posts and the yellow clips. He simply changed his strategy and actually DUG under the wires. He jumped the hog panels, he climbed the cattle panels. :hair: :GAAH: 
I'm thinking of selling him to the circus, as I'm sure his antics would make them TONS of money.  
Anyway, here he is. What do you think?
-Tina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very handsome.... :thumb:


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Very cute.

Have you tried a roll of red brand no climb horse fence - its awesome and keeps even the most persistant houdini's in!!!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm bias, because I own and love Enchanted Hill lines. I love his coloring and his width. Very handsome


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very handsome boy!!

Nice length and that high escutcheon would be awesome on his daughters.

I have the more expensive goat panels, same as the cattle panels except they have smaller squares, mine are attached into pens with steel t-posts and secured with the t post clips, never had a jumper or even one that could move the panels as the posts are spaced every 4 feet. Try using the cattle panels but go higher by adding another half or full panel wired to the main one..that would bring the height to 8-10 feet and I'm betting that he wouldn't be able to clear it. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Jbug is going to go oolala over him HAHA


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is very handsome. I love his color too!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. We think he's definitely worth the trouble he's caused since winter. :wink: We already had the cattle panels, so we're in the process of doing as Liz suggested -- adding more height with another half panel, and hoping that keeps him in. 
-Tina


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

He is quite handsome! I, too am biased-love the Enchanted Hill lines-one of our bucks who is a little over a year now, is from there...

I know what you mean about Houdini goats...we have one of them and we have had SOOO much trouble keeping them in...


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Logansmommy,
Which buck did you get from Ed and Joanie? Sounds like he must be about the same age as Marmot. If it is Clapper, we have his daughter (O'Seven was bred to Clapper before we picked her up). I love the Enchanted Hill goats' looks. They're a little skittish, but we're working on that. :wink: 
Thanks for the compliments.
-Tina


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm think I've lost my mind now...I said my buck came from there...but he has strong lines from there...his sire is Enchanted Hill Woodrat-please don't think ill of me, I haven't had enough coffee this morning-I should do that before writing posts on TGS! Anyway...our buck, West End Huckleberry is a nice guy with strong lines from EH-I love those lines! (Heading to the kitchen for more coffee now... 

If you'd like to see him-our website (which is a MAJOR work in progress) has some pics...
http://hawksviewfarm.webs.com/


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Logansmommy,
:slapfloor: 
Oh boy, do I know the feeling. :coffee2: 
Marmot's dam is the same as your guy's granddam, so they do have some strong lines in common. I'm heading to your website now to see him. I'm always SO curious about the patterns and colors and how they mingle...
-Tina


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Me too...I am definitely a newbie at all of this, obviously sometimes I can't always keep the important details straight! I think Huckleberry's sire's sire, is EH Haiku...another nice one from Enchanted Hill. It is interesting to see those traits come through. One of the bucklings that my doe, Jackie-O had looks just like Huckleberry and his sire, Enchanted Hill Woodrat...


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh, if he's gone I didn't do it! I'm IN LOVE! Gorgeous, he looks great!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

:ROFL: 
Oh My Goodness, Amanda. Thanks for my laugh of the day.  
And thanks for the really nice compliment. I think we've finally gotten him contained, too (thanks to Liz for the suggestion), so he's definitely staying here. :wink: 

-Tina


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

maple hill farm tina said:


> :ROFL:
> Oh My Goodness, Amanda. Thanks for my laugh of the day.
> And thanks for the really nice compliment. I think we've finally gotten him contained, too (thanks to Liz for the suggestion), so he's definitely staying here. :wink:
> 
> -Tina


So it worked?? Glad to hear that you are able to keep him contained!! Now unless he suddenly develops springs in his butt he should stay put!! :wink:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

So far, so good. By this time with all of the other fences we've tried, he was already out in the outer pasture again. So, knock on wood, it looks like we've got this problem licked. 
Thanks again!
Tina


----------

